# Saltwater Rod Quiver



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

So when I initially began my fly angling obsession I naively thought that I could just purchase odd wt rods and cover all my bases. However, after acquiring a 7, 9 &11 (all relatively fast action rods) I decided I wanted something more progressive for closer shots.

I then bought an 8 and a 12 wt T&T Exocetts and I have been very happy with my purchases. Once I realized how much I enjoyed the more progressive action of the Exocetts I thought well I guess I will fill the even spots with progressive rods and the odds with fast action. My theory is the progressive rods for close delicate presentations and the fast rods for punching into the wind and those longer shots.

This tactic seemed to appease me for a while but now I am beginning to wonder if I just need fast and progressive rods at each wt. While initially one would think they could just use either a 9 or an 11 where a 10 is needed, each rod really has its own purpose.

So what is everyone's theory on saltwater rod quivers? I know in the end I will have progressive and fast rods at every wt because I am obsessive compulsive but what would a normal, sane person do, or do they not exist in the fly fishing community?


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

This is really subjective and get ready for a billion answers. My personal opinion: Simply use whatever fits you to put the fly where it needs to be. After that you can buy however many rods you can afford/makes you happy. If you can afford to have a setup for each particular situation then go for it. You will also see a lot of people that fish 1 rod 100 different ways based on line/flies. The "right" thing is whatever works for your situation, including how often you get to fish.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Miles813 said:


> So when I initially began my fly angling obsession I naively thought that I could just purchase odd wt rods and cover all my bases. However, after acquiring a 7, 9 &11 (all relatively fast action rods) I decided I wanted something more progressive for closer shots.
> 
> I then bought an 8 and a 12 wt T&T Exocetts and I have been very happy with my purchases. Once I realized how much I enjoyed the more progressive action of the Exocetts I thought well I guess I will fill the even spots with progressive rods and the odds with fast action. My theory is the progressive rods for close delicate presentations and the fast rods for punching into the wind and those longer shots.
> 
> ...


Wow! With proper technique, you should be able to adjust your casting to accommodate many different scenarios. Remember, it’s the Indian not the rod! I can’t wait to visit your wife’s garage/estate sale!😉


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

For me, it’s a combination of technique and species:
4 wt Winston WT=small streams/bluegill
5 wt Scott G2=dries and dry/droppers
5wt Scott A4=heavy nymph rigs
6wt Scott A3=streamers/bass/small carp
7wt GLoomis Shorestalker=carp/calm salt days for reds
8wt GLoomis CC GLX-reds/bones/stripers/big carp
9wt TFO Mangrove=windy day reds/stripers/snook
10wt Scott S4s=permit and tarpon
12wt Redington predator=tarpon/big jacks/sharks

6-9 wts get the most use. 4 and 10 the least. A lot of that has to do with where I get to fish. Other folks probably don’t even need rods on the very upper and lower ends. Some rods you buy because they fill a niche, others because you really cast them well. The latter being why I have an expensive 10wt I’ve used about 12 total days.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> For me, it’s a combination of technique and species:
> 4 wt Winston WT=small streams/bluegill
> 5 wt Scott G2=dries and dry/droppers
> 5wt Scott A4=heavy nymph rigs
> ...


At least you seem to chase multiple species both fresh and salt. Miles appears to fish salt only judging by his description.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I basically use a 8wt and a 11wt. normal fish and big fish rod. I couldn't imagine have 10 saltwater rods. Sometimes I run 2 - 8wts one with a EP fly and one with a shrimp or crab fly.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Drifter said:


> I basically use a 8wt and a 11wt. normal fish and big fish rod. I couldn't imagine have 10 saltwater rods. Sometimes I run 2 - 8wts one with a EP fly and one with a shrimp or crab fly.


I have also run 2 8’s one with float and one one intermediate, mostly for stripers or hybrids that could change depth on short notice.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

The Fin said:


> I can’t wait to visit your wife’s garage/estate sale!😉


Nice, just don’t tell her what I paid for them.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

The Fin said:


> At least you seem to chase multiple species both fresh and salt. Miles appears to fish salt only judging by his description.


I fish for bass in the lakes around my house with my 7 wt and I would really like to travel and target trout and musky in the future. But yes, mainly salt.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

1- 6wt.
2- 8wt.
4- 9wt.
2- 12wt.

What's in the truck. I only carry 4 of whatever I think I need for the day in the skiff and 6 in the big boat. The four 9 wt. are for the late albie season.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

Drifter said:


> I basically use a 8wt and a 11wt. normal fish and big fish rod. I couldn't imagine have 10 saltwater rods. Sometimes I run 2 - 8wts one with a EP fly and one with a shrimp or crab fly.





spc7669 said:


> I have also run 2 8’s one with float and one one intermediate, mostly for stripers or hybrids that could change depth on short notice.


I could see running two 8s in both these situations (fly/line variety).


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

FlyBy said:


> 1- 6wt.
> 2- 8wt.
> 4- 9wt.
> 2- 12wt.
> ...


I’d love to get to the East coast and chase some albies.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Miles813 said:


> I’d love to get to the East coast and chase some albies.


I'm in NC. Come on up, I'll trade trips with you. I've wanted to fish Tampa but haven't yet.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

FlyBy said:


> I'm in NC. Come on up, I'll trade trips with you. I've wanted to fish Tampa but haven't yet.


I’ve got family in Durham so i might have to take you up on that next time I’m in the area.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Miles813 said:


> Nice, just don’t tell her what I paid for them.


You know that you’re secrets are safe here!😁


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like fast fly rods all of mine are cept the 5 wt. I'm not the greatest caster but I can use fast rod for any kind of cast


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Fly fishing isn’t sane or normal. Of course you can do it all with 1 or 2 setups, but why? I buy gear that I like or that I’m interested in. Some stuff will stay, some won’t. My quiver, as well as my other gear, is part of a journey with fly fishing that I started when I just felt like I was in a rut with conventional gear. It makes (and has kept) it interesting. 

1 - 6
2 - 7
3 - 8
2 - 9
1 - 10

All but 3 are 1 piece rods and not for sale. I will likely add a 4 pc 10wt, but may sell the 4 pc 9 to do it…


----------



## fitztarpon (Feb 19, 2013)

Miles813 said:


> So when I initially began my fly angling obsession I naively thought that I could just purchase odd wt rods and cover all my bases. However, after acquiring a 7, 9 &11 (all relatively fast action rods) I decided I wanted something more progressive for closer shots.
> 
> I then bought an 8 and a 12 wt T&T Exocetts and I have been very happy with my purchases. Once I realized how much I enjoyed the more progressive action of the Exocetts I thought well I guess I will fill the even spots with progressive rods and the odds with fast action. My theory is the progressive rods for close delicate presentations and the fast rods for punching into the wind and those longer shots.
> 
> ...


You can never have to many Rods


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

On the one hand, you can never have too many rods. On the flip side, you can have too many rods.

I'd rather have 7, 9 and 11 that I fish regularly, with identical backups, and lots of casting lessons and bow time. It's better than 7-11 in two makes and models that jump to a still butt section at a different line wt.

I'm on a computer or phone most of my life so it's fun to nerd out about getting niche rods for every fishing condition, but my reality is picking up a special no wind 6 wt bonefish rod that I have casted 3 times will not be better than a go to 7 wt that I casted 30 times.

So I have Zane Pros in 7/9/10 (because 10 is a good heavy permit stick, jumbo crab/lobster/bunker fly striper rod) and I'll eventually pick up an 11 for cuda and tarpon (never fish for them specifically). If I can make those 4 rods become an extension of my body I will get the fish to hand.

Also, I think a when we start talking about buying $10,000 in rods we should look at the casting. Spending $500 a year on casting lessons/reviewing a casting practice program will be money well spent.


----------



## MT_Flyfisher (Sep 2, 2021)

I loved reading this... I first started fly fishing after learning to tie-flies in middle school (figured if I knew how to tie I should learn how to fish). That was in Montana almost 30 years ago. Now after living in Montana, Alaska and the gulf coast, the quiver of fly rods continues to grow. I have a 7 and two 8's that currently cover my salt water needs, but I know I'm limited to the size of fish I can target and the number of species. At the moment I'm ok with that compromise, but like you I anticipate more rods and at least a 10 may be in my future. 

Could not agree more with getting the most out of each rod, you can't use a 4 wt for Silver Salmon, but you can do a lot with a rod in the 7-9 range if you know how to cast it well.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

brokeoff said:


> On the one hand, you can never have too many rods. On the flip side, you can have too many rods.
> 
> I'd rather have 7, 9 and 11 that I fish regularly, with identical backups, and lots of casting lessons and bow time. It's better than 7-11 in two makes and models that jump to a still butt section at a different line wt.
> 
> ...



So you're saying an H3 and a full kit of orvis gear won't give me an extra 15 feet on my cast?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

goose_ said:


> So you're saying an H3 and a full kit of orvis gear won't give me an extra 15 feet on my cast?


H3F or H3D?


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

brokeoff said:


> H3F or H3D?


obviously the one with distance in its name. This is all in jest. orvis makes nice gear, but you make a very good point.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

goose_ said:


> obviously the one with distance in its name. This is all in jest. orvis makes nice gear, but you make a very good point.


Also in jest.

Luckily, lots of good rods out there.


----------

